
Ask HN: Any advice on getting press for my project? - rayalez
Hi! I am working on my startup, a fiction publishing website(fictionhub.io). It&#x27;s been gradually growing, mostly through social media, but now I think it would be awesome if I could get some blogs to write about it.<p>I have never done it before, do you have any advice on how to go about doing this? Maybe some resources, or things to do or avoid? What is the best way to get started and gain some experience at this stuff?
======
brudgers
Clickable: [http://fictionhub.io/](http://fictionhub.io/)

To me, this looks like a project that will depend far more on community than
publicity for success [for some definitions of "success"] because it requires
a high levels of commitment [reading and writing long form content] and
doesn't really map well onto casual use at the level of Facebook or Twitter
engagement.

My advice is to engage with the users and source bloggers organically from the
user base. Be highly selective. The corollary is accepting a high probability
of slow growth in the near term for the sake of getting the community right.

Good luck.

